# [FM/BLIND] FMEntal Breakdown 2018 (Barcelona, Spain)



## Rusca (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi everyone!

Berta García (current EU blind champion) and I are organizing a one day Blind + FM competition in Barcelona on April 28th, and we'd like to have with us as many national and international blinders as possible, so we naturally invite to you all to come join us for that intense day of self brainkilling.

It's this one, btw: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/FMEntalBreakdown2018

See you there!
- Rusca.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Mar 25, 2018)

Whats the competitor limit?

And in the schedule it says:
19:30-20:00 AWARDS *1 Attempt *
Can you change that to bo3? ^^


----------



## Rusca (Mar 25, 2018)

No I'm sorry but if you plan to be awarded you'll need to properly receive the award at the first try. ahahahahaha

In principle there's no competitor limit. I mean, I'd be glad if we manage to get so many inscriptions that we suddenly need to think about putting one, but I don't think that'll be the case.


----------

